# Carbon collective Hybrid



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

My car isn't as "show ready" as I'd like with the odd scratch here and pretty bad stone chips on the front so its well due some TLC but in the mean time it doesn't stop me from buying the odd product here and there to make it look half decent.

If like me you like them hydrophobic products that sheet water and bead like there's no tomorrow then this product is pretty good:

My car -

__
http://instagr.am/p/BevrjgYjYDG/

Carbon collecives instagram -

__
http://instagr.am/p/BeqtiZkg9c8/

Think I'll give their Speciale ceramic spray which contains Si02 a go next.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I've been using carpro products since day 1 every one else just follows


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Delta4 said:


> I've been using carpro products since day 1 every one else just follows


Not really heard of carpro I don't think, I just use what ever seems to be getting the most hype at the time and them give them a shot.

Mostly use stuff from Halfords like the basics... autoglym tyre shine, autoglym magma, meguires interior wipes etc


----------

